# Raasco Grips



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I've been looking at Raasco grips, has anyone had any experience with his midnight ebony dymondwood??








I was origonally thinking about getting these charcoal silverwood dymondwood grips, but wanted something darker, that would still have quite a bit of character in striations


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

Not sure if this helps, but here is my Loaded with black grips.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've not used theirs. They look pretty nice though.


----------

